# New to the board...



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Sara! Welcome to the HF!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Sara Welcome to the forum. You don't have to own a horse to love them  Hope your dad gets one :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Sara!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum  that horse in your avatar is gorgeous


----------

